

GPUs for flaw detection in craft beer - JasonCEC
https://venturebeat.com/2015/09/02/brewer-uses-graphics-chips-to-create-better-beer/

======
JasonCEC
Hello fellow HNers,

I'm the CEO of Analytical Flavor Systems!

Ask me anything!

\- Jason

~~~
omouse
How are you testing that the code and models are correct? Also which languages
are used and are you doing any marketing at all aside from these interviews?

~~~
JasonCEC
The models are written in R and trained on spiked samples of beer - we add a
known chemical contaminant to the beer, review the product, and train the
models.

Depending on the style of beer, we sometimes use our clients products,
sometimes representative a representative beer from the style of interest.
Depending on the flaw, sometimes the models are global (style independent) and
sometimes there's a model per style.

We do some marketing in trade publications such as New Brewer and Roast
magazine (for coffee). We also attend trade shows.

Any marketing ideas?

